# H. Upmann (D.R.) No. 100 Robusto Cigar Review - Nice, But A Few Construction Notices



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The H Upmann robusto is a nice solid cigar with a plain, good tobacco taste with more than a little hint of nuts. Nothing really stands outs as hea...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (D.R.) No. 100 Robusto Cigar Review - Nice, But A Few Construction Notices


----------

